# Is a fax machine necessary anymore??



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

I am contemplating getting rid of the fax line. I rarely if ever received anything by fax. What are your thoughts on this. The fax number was on my business cards up until two months ago when I redesigned my Business cards and left it off the card.


----------



## Mark Siders (Dec 11, 2010)

Kinda like a pager anymore.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Fax's are great to have when you need'em.. I use one daily in my line of work. You bet you'll need it, soon as you turn the service off, that's how it always goes anymore with anything....:sad:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a fax but not a dedicated line, just don't use it that much email is quicker & easer. I have only one client that likes everything to be sent by fax I think that because he's to cheap to buy a computer..


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> I have a fax but not a dedicated line, just don't use it that much email is quicker & easer. I have only one client that likes everything to be sent by fax I think that because he's to cheap to buy a computer..


He sounds like me in a sense.. I have OCD,and I need to have stuff in order. and paper print outs of work-orders and tickets must be in my hands as well as desk top.. I at times think shuffling my paper work to find what I need is faster then a click of a mouse, go figure!


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I probably faxed 20 pages in the last month. Mostly insurance related.

I want and feel I need it, but it is mainly out going. A dedicated line is not necessary. If someone needs to fax me something, I ask if they can email first. If not I have to turn it on until they send the fax.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

Mark Siders said:


> Kinda like a pager anymore.



Pagers are still used in Hospitals these days, as cell phones are banned in most
hospitals...


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It's all about the right kind of machine. 

If you get the correct model of Brother, you don't need a dedicated line. The Brothers will monitor the line and pick up if the call is a fax call. You don't need to plug your phone line into the machine for this to work, just plug the Brother into any jack and all your other phones will work just the same. When you get a call that's a fax, just hold the line for a few seconds and you will hear the machine pick-up, then you hang-up. 

Get one with a built-in answering machine. If it's a fax, the fax will get it, if it's voice the answering machine will get it. 

This lets you have the benefits of send/receive fax full time without paying for an additional line. 

Some of the other brands say they will do this, they just don't. The other brands will only work if the only voice phone you use is plugged into the fax machine.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i use my fax machine every day....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I still use morse code


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

thom said:


> You don't need to plug your phone line into the machine for this to work, just plug the Brother into any jack and all your other phones will work just the same.


Just to tag a caution onto that, if someone picks up one of those other phones and starts dialing while the machine is working, you may lose the image or even the connection. Other than that, it's a great setup if you don't need the line 100% available for voice.

There are also standalone boxes available which will do that for your current fax machine.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

thom said:


> It's all about the right kind of machine.
> 
> If you get the correct model of Brother, you don't need a dedicated line. The Brothers will monitor the line and pick up if the call is a fax call. You don't need to plug your phone line into the machine for this to work, just plug the Brother into any jack and all your other phones will work just the same. When you get a call that's a fax, just hold the line for a few seconds and you will hear the machine pick-up, then you hang-up.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I do, except mine doesn't have the answering machine in it. My phone line comes in to the house, and goes into my internet modem. Then it splits to the Ethernet for the computer, and a POTS for the answering machine. The fax plugs into the AM. I have 24/7 internet, an answering machine that picks up voicemail, and the fax will detect the handshake tone.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I still use morse code


Oh Yeah?......Well I use...smoke signals. (I think Warner does too-but different smelling smoke):jester:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a fax machine, but not a dedicated line for it. They are nice to have when you need them. I probly use mine maybe at most once a month. 



Dave


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I still use morse code



_I _still use smoke signals and homing pigeons. :shifty:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a fax machine. Haven't used it in months. There hasn't been a need. Scanner makes more sense. You can also print anything to a pdf file, and then send via e-mail. Plus if you scan you will always have a digital copy of your documents.

When I started the business, my CPA told me to scan all of my receipts. So I have just scanned all documents related to the business. I can send anything to anyone at anytime. You can also send a fax from your e-mail or by using an online service.

What could you possibly fax everyday?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

My M.D. ... still...fax only...no email (or pdf attachments, etc.)... oh well.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J F said:


> My M.D. ... still...fax only...no email (or pdf attachments, etc.)... oh well.


Wow, does he still use ether?


----------



## Mark Siders (Dec 11, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wow, does he still use ether?


And leaches?:laughing:


----------



## MisterCMK (Oct 17, 2009)

If you use the fax machine infrequently why not look into an internet fax service of some sort?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We use distinctive ring service with the telephone company. It gives the fax it's own phone number, it costs I think $5.00 a month. It just piggy backs on your normal phone line. When a fax comes in it has it's own ring and your phone doesn't ring, just the fax picks it up.

We do probably 150 faxes a month between sub contractor agreements and ordering from vendors.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wow, does he still use ether?



:laughing: No, but I still keep tryin'...


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

thom said:


> It's all about the right kind of machine.
> Get one with a built-in answering machine. If it's a fax, the fax will get it, if it's voice the answering machine will get it.


That's what I have used for years, still use it for answer machine.

But, now have, HP wireless all-in-one. It faxes, scans, copies and photo prints. Works well.

I send and receive faxes, way more often than, I use e-mail.

But that's me.
D.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes it is needed.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I would love to get rid of mine as most of the faxes I recieve are spam from the chamber of comerce or someone associated. But the local goverment for some reason only sends out RFP's and recieved quotes by fax. Maybe by 2020 they will discover email????


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I need actual legal signatures. Once everyone is able to do so digitally, then faxes will disappear like pagers. Until then, you are going to be driving many miles to my stores to provide signed documents like PO's, lien releases, and credit card authorizations unless you have a fax.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Or screw around with a scanner. I do have some customers who do that, but I refuse to scan documents then email them. Fax line is what, 10 bucks a month?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> I need actual legal signatures. Once everyone is able to do so digitally, then faxes will disappear like pagers. Until then, you are going to be driving many miles to my stores to provide signed documents like PO's, lien releases, and credit card authorizations unless you have a fax.


You can scan a signed document. And as I stated earlier, you also have the benefit of having a digital copy.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> I need actual legal signatures. Once everyone is able to do so digitally, then faxes will disappear like pagers. Until then, you are going to be driving many miles to my stores to provide signed documents like PO's, lien releases, and credit card authorizations unless you have a fax.


Would not a signed document that is faxed be the same as a signed document that is copied (Xeroxed)? If the original signed document can be readily produced, some places will require that instead.


----------



## rbamf (Jan 10, 2011)

fax is obsolete. although there are a few rare dinosaurs who haven't figured out email yet...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Faxed documents are legal documents. Emails are still considered questionable. Unless things have changed.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

JustaFramer said:


> Faxed documents are legal documents. Emails are still considered questionable. Unless things have changed.


I use an E signature with bids & other documents its legal I THINK? Either way its never ben a problem.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Single line with and answering machine, FAX and phone on it. The FAX comes first then the answering machine and then the phone. I have the answering machine set to pick up on the 5th ring and the FAX to pickup on the 6th. If the phone is not answered the answering machine picks up, it the signal is a FAX tone the FAX machine hears it and will take over and grab the FAX. If I pick up and I hear the tones I can just manually start the FAX machine with the push of one button. Works for me. My sharpening place will let me fax a profile over there and they can make a cutter from it. Makes it quick and simple.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

E-sig is legal, but it is not widespread enough to be the standard. The choices are:

Fax.
Scan and email.


I can fax bids to 10 contractors in the time it takes to scan and email one bid, and I am a computer geek, so the answer is obvious.

Material estimates I will email, but if you want a copy of an invoice or quantity bid, you have to come and get it or take a fax.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A fax is still a necessary evil. Not used all the time, but irreplaceable if you happen to need it. Not everyone is on line ready or capable. It's history just not yet.:w00t:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> E-sig is legal, but it is not widespread enough to be the standard. The choices are:
> 
> Fax.
> Scan and email.
> ...


All my bids are done on the computer with a simple form I can email one or ten faster than I can print one out. The bid is automatically saved in a file for future use. I to am a computer dummy. Goto contractorgroup.com they have all the forms I use for about $15.00 each, purchase once & use agin & agin. Once you have downloaded the form you like you can then open the tools window unprotect document add your letterhead & format to fit your business. Its easer than it sounds.
www.thecontractorsgroup.com/


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

$10.00 a month? - i've been paying 19 and change for basic service - gotta look into this


----------



## MisterCMK (Oct 17, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Or screw around with a scanner. I do have some customers who do that, but I refuse to scan documents then email them. Fax line is what, 10 bucks a month?


You can't toss a document in the ADF and put their e-mail address into the machine and send the document via e-mail? Piece of cake IMO


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

On bid day, you better pray the GC can operate a computer.:whistling
With a fax all he has to do is pull it off and look at it.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

MisterCMK said:


> You can't toss a document in the ADF and put their e-mail address into the machine and send the document via e-mail? Piece of cake IMO


No problem at all if you're a tech-savvy geek and have the right equipment. But many in the trades have spent their lives learning their trades, not all this gee-whiz online stuff. :no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> No problem at all if you're a tech-savvy geek and have the right equipment. But many in the trades have spent their lives learning their trades, not all this gee-whiz online stuff. :no:


It takes not a tech savy geek to scan a doc into a computer. It as simple as using a printer. You put the sheet on the scanner bed, push the scan button, and follow the prompts on the screen. Even the dumbest remodeler can do it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> ... Even the dumbest remodeler can do it.


Ya, but on bid day, some GC's just aren't in tune with using e-mail. Like I said, they just have to grab a fax & look at it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It takes not a tech savy geek to scan a doc into a computer. ... Even the dumbest remodeler can do it.


Once again, you need to pay attention.



MisterCMK said:


> You can't toss a document in the ADF and put their e-mail address into the machine and send the document via e-mail? Piece of cake IMO


The implication there is that MisterCMK has an internet-capable fax machine. I'm quite familiar with them; I used to service them for a living. Even with the radical commoditization of electronic devices these days, that's not the sort of machine the average tradesman is going to have in his office. He's focused on his trade, not the latest (or even the semi-latest) technogeekery to come down the pike.

He's only going to employ what he needs to in order to keep his business viable. And while such devices are nearly there, they haven't reached that state yet.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I do not have a fax machine that is dedicated for that use. I have an all in one. I dropped my fax line a few years ago and started using myfax.com. saved me about $40 a month since I do not have to have another line. However, it is hooked up to my office line so I can still fax out if I want to. I now have a 888 number and it goes to my computer and Blackberry.

With all of this I have a backup if I gets lost and I can decide if it is worth printing. And because I am on the road all day I do not have to wait until I get back to the office. I only get maybe 4-5 faxes month and that is purchase orders for work or certificate of insurance. The good thing is that I can still fax directly out of my computer even when I am on the road. 

I don't think I will ever go back to a dedicated fax line.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

One alternative for a fax line is Magic Jack. Though they don't promise it will work for that, I have a friend who's been faxing that way for over a year with no issues.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

My Fax machine broke down a couple weeks ago
I was thinking the same thing Who faxes anymore

So I am making a go with out it 

It is not going well I would say half my subs still want to fax

I will also add that two of my subs give me estimates and bills
on a plain white sheet of paper handwritten


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

griz said:


> On bid day, you better pray the GC can operate a computer.:whistling
> With a fax all he has to do is pull it off and look at it.:laughing:


Right Griz. We still get all our bids on bid day over the fax. 1 or 2 of the girls in the office stand next to the fax and figure out which PM to deliver it to to analyze. The PM's will divide it up per division, analyze, call sub if questions, and then deliver to the bid room where the senior PM and the company prez put the bid together. 

Some subs will email bids if they are cut and dry and they don't care if other subs find out their numbers, but they better do it a day or two early. This is usually a supplier who's product has been speced and the price is what it is.

I keep a fax on the jobsite mostly for the sub foremen to fax in their time cards etc. I have a multifunction machine that serves as printer, fax and scanner. All my stuff gets scanned in, a copy kept on my hard drive and then sent to the hard drive at the main office through a remote connection. 

I guess I'll be doing a lot of that today, cause it's snowing like hell. I got alot of layout done for footings and we were ready to start digging, but all the lines are covered with snow this morning. I guess I should have sprinkled salt on top of the orange paint.:laughing:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

A buddy of mine runs a huge site all from his laptop. Plans, change orders, sub trades, hours etc. He subscribes to an efax type service, 10 bucks a month. 

He scans stuff to a pdf, then sends it off to the fax service. Incoming is received the same way.

I only get one or two faxes a year, so I don't worry about it- yet. My wireless HP printer/fax/scanner is really buggy, some days it works and others?

I think that HP knows about this because they have a free major download to fix the software, and a no-charge 1-800 live person that you can talk to and they will walk you through the fix up.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Mrmac204 said:


> A buddy of mine runs a huge site all from his laptop. Plans, change orders, sub trades, hours etc. He subscribes to an efax type service, 10 bucks a month.
> 
> He scans stuff to a pdf, then sends it off to the fax service. Incoming is received the same way.
> 
> ...


I have a Brother MFC 8460N

It has made it through 4 projects over the last 5 years, and still going. A jobsite trailer is not a good environment for electronic equipment, but this thing seems indestructible. It's had a message "replace drum soon" for the last couple of years, but as long as it keeps spitting out prints, I'm not going to worry about it. Damn things so old I don't know if you can even get a drum for it. When it dies I'll get the latest version to replace it.


----------



## Cairncross (Nov 16, 2010)

For those of you who haven't figured it out yet, faxing is dead.
Brother MFC 6490 CW all in one is a great machine. 2 years in the job trailer and still works great.
Print, copy, and scan 8.5x11 and 11x17


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Once again, you need to pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You can get an efax service that doesn't require a machine at all to recieve, and only a scanner if you want to send.

I live in Microsoft's backyard and it is a pretty tech savy area. I haven't had a fax machine for over a decade. I can't think of the last time anyone asked for a fax other than my insurance, or one of my banks.

I have a Brother Multifunction and a really nice 50 sheet capacity ADF Scanner. Both were expensive, but like any other tool I purchase, both were necessary to increase productivity.

My fax line goes to a voicemail for callers, and converts faxes to email, which I receive on my Blackberry. It is cheaper than a dedicated line and no need for another machine on the desk.  Back in the days of long distance (which is also dead FYI) it gave me an 800 number as well. Doesn't mean as much now, but the service is something I can't live without.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Get a dedicated fax line from Ring Central is only like $ 10 a month :thumbup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I use MyFax.com

$10 a month 

and you get a phone # but it's all through email.

If someone send a fax to that number you get it in an email.

You send faxes like sending an email instead. Whatever you write in the email is the cover page and attachments are sent as a fax.

I like it because my email goes to my mobile phone. I can send and receive faxes through my mobile phone :laughing: I love technology


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I still use morse code


Smoke signals here.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 5, 2011)

I use my iPhone. It can easily take pictures and convert them to PDF format for email or fax.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JHC said:


> Smoke signals here.



Aldis lamp.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Not to change the subject, but, not everyone has a smart phone.

Or, is it just me?

Just wondering, D.

P.S. At least, I haven't been using smoke, for a year or two now.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Diamond D. said:


> Not to change the subject, but, not everyone has a smart phone.
> 
> Or, is it just me?


Just you. ... and my grandmother


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Diamond D. said:


> Not to change the subject, but, not everyone has a smart phone.
> 
> Or, is it just me?
> ..............


Not just you. I have a cell phone. It makes & takes phone calls.

It does not surf the web, take photos, has killer 'aps', stores addresses, directs me to the best pizza joint in a 38.675-mile radius, alw me 2 txt omg evry1 who kant spll 2 sve der lif lol, or wipe my áss after taking a dump.

It does, however, make beeping sounds when I want to talk to someone, and manages to get everyone's attention when there's someone who wants to talk to me.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

griz said:


> Ya, but on bid day, some GC's just aren't in tune with using e-mail. Like I said, they just have to grab a fax & look at it.


If you are using myfax you send the email, but the receiver gets it as a fax


----------



## Mr. Wms (Jan 5, 2007)

Just bought a brand new Brother MFC for my office. Brother is the best especially their customer service. Fax machines are still very useful because believe it not some people still don't use email 

Oh yeah, I still wear a pager too. It's my emergency line


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Diamond D. said:


> Not to change the subject, but, not everyone has a smart phone.
> 
> Or, is it just me?
> 
> ...


i still got a nextel flip phone...i dont want or need one of them fancy phones with all the buttons.....id fuk it up right away...and texting is gay


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Ya, but on bid day, some GC's just aren't in tune with using e-mail. Like I said, they just have to grab a fax & look at it.


So you are saying that it is that much difficult to look at a computer screen? Doesn't make sense to me. But then again, all dinosaurs went extinct, and so shall those who don't get with it.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

rex said:


> ...and texting is gay


 
Crap ... and here I thought being able to communicate with my kids was a good thing.:shutup:

The e-fax is the best answer. They email your faxes to you, store them for a few months and allow you to download the important stuff. You can look at the faxes from anywhere you have an internet connection and you can reply with a simple email. 

Eliminates a land line or frees it up. Only way to go. 

Tinstaffl, 

A very good friend of mine who has been carpentering for his entire life was asked to try out a nail gun in the early 80's by his boss. His reply to the boss was, "ya it's cool enough, but I don't think it will be very practical for everyday use."  

He only missed that prediction by a few thousand light years.:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But then again, all dinosaurs went extinct, and so shall those who don't get with it.


For much of my life, I considered "provocative" a kind of neat word, with the preferred definition implying slightly naughty and sexy.

Your posts elicit darker definitions. It's really not necessary to go to such lengths to get people to disagree with you; they will do so naturally.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> Tinstaffl,
> 
> A very good friend of mine who has been carpentering for his entire life was asked to try out a nail gun in the early 80's by his boss. His reply to the boss was, "ya it's cool enough, but I don't think it will be very practical for everyday use."
> 
> He only missed that prediction by a few thousand light years.:whistling


Ernh? Where did I say I was anti-innovation?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> For much of my life, I considered "provocative" a kind of neat word, with the preferred definition implying slightly naughty and sexy.
> 
> Your posts elicit darker definitions. It's really not necessary to go to such lengths to get people to disagree with you; they will do so naturally.


Wow you are kinda a touchy little fella aren't ya!

Kinda funny how you try and push buttons around here. Seems to me you probably could use a little of your own advice. But it is a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wow you are kinda a touchy little fella aren't ya!
> 
> swallow.


 
you seem to really enjoy talking about how big guys are hmmmmmm....this isnt the first thread youve referenced guys in :whistling

and the swallow was left there for a reason :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rex said:


> you seem to really enjoy talking about how big guys are hmmmmmm....this isnt the first thread youve referenced guys in :whistling
> 
> and the swallow was left there for a reason :laughing:


I don't know about you, but you referenced texting being "gay". And now you are coming to the defense of another man. Sounds like somebody is in denial.:whistling

Plus, aren't you a plumber? Don't you guys play with pipe all day?:w00t:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rex said:


> you seem to really enjoy talking about how big guys are hmmmmmm....this isnt the first thread youve referenced guys in :whistling
> 
> and the swallow was left there for a reason :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't know about you, but you referenced texting being "gay". And now you are coming to the defense of another man. Sounds like somebody is in denial.:whistling
> 
> Plus, aren't you a plumber? Don't you guys play with pipe all day?:w00t:


 
didnt come to the defense of another guy just stating fact....

yea but plumbers are good at it....guys like you just pretend


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rex said:


> didnt come to the defense of another guy just stating fact....
> 
> yea but plumbers are good at it....guys like you just pretend


Okay...I pretend and you actually do. I can live with that.:whistling

And you did come to his defense. I was simply referencing his Napoleon Complex, but your mind went straight to his waist.

But don't worry, I'll leave your boy alone.:notworthy


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll go out on a limb and say this tread is worthy of closing.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dang, I was just stopping in to see if, in fact, my fax machine was fly or not. I still have no idea but I sure do know not to talk about other men and their pipes.


----------

